# [solved] su, sudo su - und root und die Umlaute

## Ezekeel

Hallo,

mal wieder ein vielleicht etwas dumme Grundsatzfrage wo manch ein leser die Hände über dem Kopf zusammschlagen wird,dennoch: 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen su und sudo su - ?!? Und wo liegt der Unterschied der beiden im vergleich zu einem login als root? 

Ich musste heute dummerweise feststellen, dass wenn ich mich als root oder sudo su - einlogge was ich schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr gemacht habe keine Umlaute in der Console habe (sowohl unter X wie auch ohne) soll heissen, dass diese zerhackt dargestellt werden. Nervig, letztlich aber nicht weiters schlimm, da sie als normaler User und mit su funktionieren. Mir stellt sich nun nur die Frage auf was denn su zurückgreift und was passiert wenn ich sudo su - mache da ja eigentlich die rc.conf die ja theoretisch für das layout verantwortlich sein müßte global gilt oder täusche ich mich da?!?

----------

## return13

Keine ahnung ob ich dir jetzt die Richtige Antwort gebe, aber ich glaub das su die Umgebunsvariablen vom vorgänger übernimmt, wobei su - einem  su und anschliessend einem source /etc/profile entspricht, also quasi für root die umgebunsvariablen neu setzt oder so...

----------

## R4miu5

ich bin mir auch nicht sicher aber ich glaube das su ein normaler root-login von einem user aus ist (inklusive passwortabfrage) also wie eine root-anmeldung

sudo su - ist eine funktion mit der man dafür freigegebene befehle ausführen kann die für einen normalen user nicht ausführbar sind (ohne passwortabfrage) bin mir dabei aber nicht ganz sicher

----------

## Deever

Erstens:

```
$ sudo su -
```

Das ist Schwachfug.

Zwotens: Bei 'su -' wird die Shell als Loginshell aufgerufen, ohne das Minuszeichen nicht. Mehr Informationen zu den Begriffen findet ihr in der Manualpage eurer Shell.

Gruß && HTH!

/dev

----------

## R4miu5

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PostPosted: Mon Mar 21, 2005 11:12 am    Post subject:
> 
> Erstens:
> ...

 

mit sudo su - wird man auf der kde-live cd zum root... mit su fragt er ein passwort ab, das vorher zufällig generiert wurde --> kann nicht funktionieren

----------

## pablo_supertux

su user

sich einloggen aus super user (sofern user leer ist), behält aber die Variablen vom Benutzer, der su ausführt, außerdem ist keine login shell

su user -

sich einloggen aus super user (sofern user leer ist), die Variablen werden  mit den richtigen Werten gesetzt, es ist eine login shell

Mehr infos: man euer_shell und man su

sudo ist ein Programm, mit dem man Befehle als jemand anders ausführen kann, meistens benutzt man sudo mit root, wenn Benutzer kein root sind aber eine kleine Funktion von root übernehmen dürfen.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Erstens:
> 
> ```
> $ sudo su -
> ```
> ...

 

nein, das macht schon Sinn. Bsp: in einer LiveCD kann man den Benutzern mit "sudo su - root" werden lassen, ohne dass sie wissen, welches das root Passwort ist, insbesondere ist das besser, weil du nicht ins Netz das Passwort stellen musst. Bsp: die LiveCD von (??? ich hab jetzt den Namen vergessen, vor ein Paar Monate kam eine Spaß Gentoo Live CD mit KDE Support von einem Entwickler)

----------

## Anarcho

Klar kann man mit sudo su - auf ner LiveCD zum root werden. Aber das geht auch mit:

sudo /bin/sh 

sudo /bin/bash

sudo /bin/ash

und, um deever nicht zu beruhigen (ja, es gibt nicht nur die bash...), auch mit

sudo /bin/zsh

sudo /bin/csh

to be continued ...

(oder um es einfacher zu machen: cat /etc/shells)

----------

## Ezekeel

naja die Umlaute habe ich hinbekommen... ist mir eingefallen mit den Umgebungsvariablen etc. pp

was die Kommentierung angeht -> vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen die für mich nicht sonderlich schlüssig sind! Ich erklär den Thread hiermit als solved und werde mich selbst drum kümmern was nun der unterschied shell loginshell usw. pp. ist

Aber np - google wird sicher einiges dazu ausspucken ^^

Thx a lot!

----------

